
Show HN: Testcafe browser provider for iPhone and android - bsmithb2
https://www.npmjs.com/package/testcafe-browser-provider-idevice
======
bsmithb2
Also have the android provider:

[https://www.npmjs.com/package/testcafe-browser-provider-
andr...](https://www.npmjs.com/package/testcafe-browser-provider-android)

These two allow you to test on physical and simulator devices, in order to
test on the browser set without cloud services like browserstack.

It also allows you to parallelise multiple devices on the one server. Hope you
like it!

